# E. 72nd lighthouse?



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Originally posted this in the lake Erie general discussion probably the wrong spot so I figured I'd ask here. I know people fish the marinas around 55th and Wildwood The conditions permit. But is it ever safe to fish out around the Light House area out off of Gordon park? Wasn't really sure how bad the currents were, or if there is a lot of blowing ice?


----------



## K gonefishin (May 4, 2004)

Last year you could have gotten away with it but last years ice was nuts. I personally would never venture out there, water flows through the breakwall like a river, when the cuyahoga dumps mud you can clearly see if flowing out by the lighthouse. WAY to much current in that area, the ice doesn't form very uniform.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

I heard two guys walked out there last year.
You will never catch me doing it though!
I'll play in the marinas, but that's it.


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Thanks for the replies, I figured I'd ask. I was thinking those perch probably hang out there all year long, it be nice to be able to fish it, but definitely not worth dying. Do you guys do well in the Marinas? I was told they get tons of baitfish in there and it makes the fishing pretty tough? But I've also heard of some nice Steeley's, northerns, gills and Crappie being caught?


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Tried Whiskey Island & E55th in years past.
Never did any good though.
All I ever saw on the camera was a ton of giant shad mulling about and some
huge hibernating largemouth.


----------



## Steelhauler (Apr 7, 2004)

The trip is just not worth the risk. That whole area is usually nothing but shove ice. I have augered through a foot of ice only to find that there is another foot of ice under a foot or two of water. I have done pretty good for gills through the ice in the inner harbor at Gordon Park in the past. You could give that a try.

Wes


----------



## Tony Bologna (Feb 13, 2014)

Definitely like to try to find my way up there once or twice this year if I could. That is if I don't get sucked into driving out West every free minute


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

whisky island not to bad. i just don't go out far


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

joe1 - Where'd you fish at Whiskey, out from the beach? Get anything worthwhile? 
Like I said, didn't really get anything in the marina proper.


----------



## joe01 (Apr 16, 2004)

a few perch and crappie. yes out from the beach. the marinas are hit or miss. i can remember people ice fishing out of edgewater when i was a kid.


----------



## creekcrawler (Oct 5, 2004)

Thanks for the info Joe. I kept figuring those crappie that show up at the marina in the spring had to stage somewhere.


----------

